# The Beer is Cold in Valhalla, Michael Monsoor



## tellner (Apr 8, 2008)

The All Father loves all of the Valorous Fallen.



> A Navy SEAL from Garden Grove who threw himself on a grenade in Iraq was posthumously awarded the Medal of Honor on Tuesday at a White House ceremony hosted by President George W. Bush.
> 
> The parents and siblings of Master At Arms 2nd Class Michael Monsoor accepted the honor on his behalf.
> ...
> "The grenade hit him in the chest (and) fell to the ground. He recognized immediately the threat. (He) yelled 'Grenade.' And due to the fact that two other SEAL snipers, our brothers, could not possibly escape the blast, he chose to smother it with his body, and absorb the impact -- and (he) lost his life in the process," said Lt. Cmdr. Seth Stone at a news conference last week.


----------



## exile (Apr 8, 2008)

What a horrible waste of a good man's life...


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 8, 2008)

exile said:


> What a horrible waste of a good man's life...


 
I would have to agree


----------



## arnisador (Apr 8, 2008)

.


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 8, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 9, 2008)

A Royal Marine did the same thing recently, his equipment took most of the blast and he got away with a bloody nose.  A miracle.

An incredibly brave and selfless act by a true hero.


----------



## Sukerkin (Apr 9, 2008)

There are men of courage and honour born still into this cynical world who possess that selflessness which marks a person as someone to be an example to us all :sensei rei:.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## Tez3 (Apr 9, 2008)

*"I too shall lie in the dust when I am dead but now let me win noble renown"   *
* Homer "The Iliad"*

*Rest easy noble warrior. At the going down of the sun, we will remember you.*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 9, 2008)

"And when he gets to Heaven,
to Saint Peter he will tell:
"One more soldier reporting, Sir--
I've served my time in Hell".

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 9, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 9, 2008)

.


----------



## pstarr (Apr 12, 2008)

"No greater love hath a man than this;
that he give up his life for a friend."


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 13, 2008)

Most admirable

:asian:


----------

